
Ask HN: Web Should Stay as Centralized? - decentralizer
Current web, is not decentralized. Information are not permament even not near-permanent, and that describes us, people doesn&#x27;t really want to decentralize web, so why web should stay as centralized?
======
pictur
Is there a standard for decentralized web?

